
Ask HN: Simulating an Availability Zone Outage in AWS - abrookewood
I&#x27;m looking to simulate a full outage of an Availability Zone in AWS and wondering if anyone has a suggestion on the best way to do this.<p>Netflix has a tool called Chaos Gorilla that sounds perfect, but they never released it (only the Monkeys).<p>The other option I thought might work would be to adjust the routing table, so that all of the subnets in the target AZ are black holed. Any other suggestions?
======
abrookewood
A Netflix staffer suggested disabling one or more availability zones in the
ELBs:
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/cli/latest/reference/elb/disable-...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/cli/latest/reference/elb/disable-
availability-zones-for-load-balancer.html)

------
abrookewood
My AWS representative just suggested removing the security groups from
different layers of the stack as this results in almost immediate loss of
network connectivity. It's also inherently scriptable, so it looks like a good
option.

